# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF Lumia Winphone 8 v9.22 Auto Upate!! 1 DEC 2012!

## mohamed73

*Here are some NV Read/Write Tests with a Lumia 820 RM-824 (AT&T) 
You need ATF 9.22 via the AutoUpdate Server for this....*  *NV Read Full 0-30000*    *NV Write*    
Most NV Items Requires SPC code before WRITING is Enabled...
So for now, it is just useful for Backup UP NV Items from the phone.

----------

